# pallet shelter roof



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

outside dimensions are 8.5 wide and 13.6 long. stands about 6' 4"


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What are you planing on sheltering?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

lumner, the roof isnt complete yet


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> lumner, the roof isnt complete yet


What's lumner? Do you mean lumber?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yes dom i mean lumber


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i have large fingers.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kind of like my pallet wood firewood storage shed.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

how do you keep the cinderblocks from sinking in the mud when it rains ? 

you country boys are pretty creative


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> how do you keep the cinderblocks from sinking in the mud when it rains ?
> 
> you country boys are pretty creative


Under mine are a bunch of big rocks and big boulders. The ground is pretty hard. Not really mud. It's mostly sand.
This in the U.P


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

moselt sand here too but its good n hard


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

Very creative we used to make our pig fences out of them bit my stupid step father would never get the same kind so they looked like crap

But my real dad was a trucker and while at his work I seen plastic pallets so I told him to get a dozen

I built him a 30' dock for his boat worked awesome

Once painted most people couldn't tell how you did that way to go


----------

